# Need a 150 gallon top frame ... help?



## lmhollist (Aug 7, 2009)

Greetings all!

Just got an excellent deal on a 150 gallon All-Glass aquarium that was previously being used as a marine set up.  Happy happy day!

Anyway, the plastic frame around the top of the aquarium is fairly beat up looking. The guy destroyed the original plastic cross bracings by keeping his metal halide lights too close and replaced the cross bracings with comparably sized acrylic sheets, which also warped and then covered over that with some sort of weird metal grip thing. I want to replace it with a new frame but glass-cages.com doesn't make one large enough. The dimensions of the tank are 8ft (72 in.) long and 18 inches in depth. Does anyone know of any vendors that can make a large enough frame without putting a massive hole in my wallet?

Any help or recommendations would be much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

If you're looking for an 8ft top piece, it might be hard to find. But you don't need a 8ft you need a 6 foot. 72 in is 6ft. I do that all the time. a 6 footer shouldn't be too hard to find. Do you know what manufacturer built the tank? If you do and the tank's not that old, you might be able to get one though them.


----------



## lmhollist (Aug 7, 2009)

Lol thanks, yesterday was pretty exhausting what with dissesembling this tank (the guy I bought it from left it running because my friend went in with me on the deal since he set up a saltwater tank several months ago and is now in the stage of buying livestock for it) and then unloading everything at home ... definitely didn't mean to post 8 ft ... 6 feet is correct.

Anyway, the tank is an all-glass (or is it aqueon now, or was aqueon their old name??? :-? ), I was just hoping to not have to go through them and pay the full retail price of a new frame. Are there any other sites out there that offer a good deal?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I got mine for a 46g bowfront from my LFS. Was about $40 IIRC.

....Bill


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

glasscages.com


----------



## lmhollist (Aug 7, 2009)

MonteSS said:


> I got mine for a 46g bowfront from my LFS. Was about $40 IIRC.
> 
> ....Bill


Thanks!
I actually got pretty lucky today. My friend ordered a top frame for his 220 and it took my LFS over 5 weeks to get it in plus it cost him big bucks. I decided to give them a call after some more thought and turns out they can get me one on sale for $50 and it will be in by next week.


----------

